# Names & Ages of your Pets



## *TINKERBELL* (May 26, 2008)

I was wondering the names and ages of y'alls pets. Tinkerbell is my Maltese and she's 4 and Harley is my Jack Russell and she's almost 11 years old. How about some of you?


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie is a two and a half year old Maltese/Poodle mix (I don't use the Maltipoo word because it encourages designer dog breeding and I've gotten smarter since I got her, amazingly enough!) and my only pet.

Josie says: My Momster is a 31 year old Human/Maltese/Poodle mix (she has to have some Maltese and Poodle in her because she's my mommy, right?) and she's my only pet.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Great thread!

Lucy is 2.5 yrs old
Caddy is almost 3 yrs old
Caira is 1.5 yrs old
Chowder is 8 mos


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Zoey is 3 1/2 years old and Tess is 2 1/2. 
I love my girls!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Nissa Fiona will be one year old on July 1st! :wub2:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Quincy, my little boy Maltese is 3 ( will be 4 in October) been with us nearly 7 months already!
Naddie, my little girl rescue, is Maltese and believed Bichon mix. Guesstimate age was 2 when we got her so now 4 (we have her birthday celebrated on the day we got her in Sept )


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

My Pets are:
Thunder, our collie 9 years old
Kobe, our sheltie 11 years old
Mason, our Persian 11 years old
Stubby, the cat, a stray not sure of her age
Bailey, the cat, a stray not sure of her age 
Ozzy, the cat, 5 years old
Dixie, the cat, 3 years
Trixie, the chincilla, 2 years old
and my Kruze, our Maltest 11 months old
all are spayed and neutered, and spoiled!!~ :dothewave: 
:ThankYou:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie is 21 mos old.

I'm a stay at home mom to two girls ages 6 & 9. Live in MA. Welcome!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki just turned 7 months old.


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

Hello, 

Coco will be 2 yrs old in September, Gizmo is 10 yrs old, and Lilan is 9 yrs old. :biggrin:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Atticus is 1 yr. 7 months
Rugby is 1 yr. 7 months (they are litter mates)
Grace is 5 yrs old - (she is their mother and a retired show maltese)
Scout is 1 yr. 7 months and 2 weeks (something like that - he has a different mother the A&R, but shares the same father).

They are all Maltese and are all from Aria Maltese in Central CA

Tasha is my 16 yr old black cocker spaniel.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Oliver is 5 yrs old
Tashie the cat is I *think* 7 :brownbag: 
Skin kids are...
son Cory is 15
daughter Kristen is 12 
daughter Hannah is 10
daughter Molly is 8
Husband Sam is 40


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

This is going to be a LONG list . Sarah :biggrin: 
Princess Charlotte ( Maltese x Shih Tzu ) - 4 ( almost 5 ) years
Henry James ( Rescue Shih Tzu ) - 5 years
Teddy ( Rescue Lhasa apso ) - 4 years
Arabella ( Maltese ) - 18 months
Jasper Elliot ( Yorkshire terrier) - almost 1 year old
Clementine Alice ( Rescue Shih Tzu puppy )- 10 weeks


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Lizzie will be 2 next month.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Harley turned 4 in April
Dakota is 2 weeks shy of her 2nd birthday (25 June)


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nemo will be 3 August 2///
I am 38 ( :smstarz: ) my name is Andrea 
I have 3 boys almost 17, 14 and almost 8 and Nick my hubby is 37/
We are from New York.. arty: 
Nice thread!!
Welcome to SM


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

BACI IS 2.6 YEARS OLD.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi!

Our pets are:
Max (6 year old black lab rescue) 
Harry (16 month old maltese)
Teddy (7 month old maltese)

Oliver and Jasper (5 year old rescue cats)

Ruby (15 year old African gray parrot)
Charlie (17 year old sun conure parrot)
Pumpkin (10 year old caique parrot)

It's nice to hear about everyone's pet families... nice thread!!

Debbie


----------



## *TINKERBELL* (May 26, 2008)

> Oliver is 5 yrs old
> Tashie the cat is I *think* 7 :brownbag:
> Skin kids are...
> son Cory is 15
> ...



OH, MY, I FORGOT MY "SKIN KIDS" !!!! (you are too funny!!)

son David is 21 :smpullhair: 
son Danny is 18 (just graduated, Oklahoma State Championship Baseball Team) :chili: 
daughter Christin 8 (yes, whoops.... husband's fault! HA!) :wub: 

Cindy


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie (maltese) is 4 years old
Abbey (maltese) is 3 years old
Tinker (yorkie) is ?????? (puppymill boy) maybe 3 - 6 years old ??

Phoebe (persian cat) - inherited.....? maybe around 13 or 14 years old 

Skin Kid - Carissa is 31 years old

me - 32 years old.... :smrofl:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

This is so cute to read! It reminded me of how many furkids members have!!

Ok...Benjamin will be 1 year and 10 months
Emma is 1 year and 4 months. 

I am 28, married female, no kids yet hehe :no2:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Jonathan is 10
Soda Pop is 2.5 
Ms. Bunny is about 3 or so months I believe

Does hubby count as a pet since I feed him, too? LOL


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Fun thread!

Speckles - 13 yrs (terrier mix rescue)
Maggie - 7 yrs (black lab rescue)
Annie - 3 yrs (pug)
Angel - 2 yrs (Pampered pooch.... uh, maltese)

3 skin kids, all grown and 3 grandchildren and a fourth due in two mos.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Susie is 7 and Sadie is 5. How time flies!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Karli (maltese) is 1
Sadie (golden retriever) 7
Gracie (kitty) 7
Buddy (horse) 3
Goldie (horse) 3
Beyonce (cow) 
J Lo (cow) 
2 baby calves
Murphy (betta fish)
Newly acquired Betta I haven't named yet




Joy


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

since ya'll are confessing YOUR ages (real or not)..I'll confess mine..


35...soon to be 36 (july 9) :smpullhair:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Rocky - Will be 5 in September
Max - Will be 5 in October
Chance - Estimated to around 2.5 years
Dino, Frisky, Rita, and Marvin I believe all have birthdays in late 2001 (or maybe into early 2002?)


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> since ya'll are confessing YOUR ages (real or not)..I'll confess mine..
> 
> 
> 35...soon to be 36 (july 9)[/B]


I've always thought there were a lot of children around here....  :biggrin:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I just have Maggie (Maltese), who is 15 months.

I'm 23 and engaged. :biggrin:


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

> This is so cute to read! It reminded me of how many furkids members have!!
> 
> Ok...Benjamin will be 1 year and 10 months
> Emma is 1 year and 4 months.
> ...



Tammy: My grandparents names were Benjamin and Emma. That was so sweet of you to name your furbabies after them. :smrofl: 

Now for my quite extensive list:

My name is Angela, and I'm 36 and holdin'. Originally from Texas, now stationed in Illinois (It's a Navy thang). I'm a very passionate, opinionated, advocative, expressive, sarcastic (yet polite) writer with a marked interest in photography. If feel my purpose here on Earth is to be a mentor to my children, spread a positive and inspirational word, leaving those who have come into my life with a song in their hearts.

I tend to put things off 'til the last minute, but do get things accomplished when it comes down to the wire. *PROCRASTINATORS UNITE! tomorrow @ 10 a.m., maybe 11. Or, how about the 2nd Tuesday of every week?!?*
AKA = Grammar Queen (The kids hate is when I correct their speech).

My husband's name is Robert AKA: @ work = Red Barron (he's a flight engineer in the Navy)
@ home = King of the Dork Orb . . . He's addicted to computer games, so the boys and I have proclaimed the 5 foot perimeter around his desk "The Dork Orb." I can't complain, though, because I am ROYALTY now! "He has now conquered Persia, and is on his way to win the Holy War in his Crusade to the Land of Noddingham! Oh prey thee, dear King, that I might have the honor of your presence." (Ok, that's a shining example of my sarcastic nature.) :HistericalSmiley: 

My skin kids are (in order of birth):

My step-son, Eric, who is no longer with us, was 19 when he passed March 6, 2007 :smcry: 

My step-daughter, Tabitha, is 17 years old. She has an eye for art, and is very talented with the brush. She is coming to visit for the whole summer next week (She lives in Texas with her mom)!

My son Brandon is 15 (OMG, he's almost driving! Stay off the street everyone!) He plays the base, guitar, and drums by ear. He and Koby are always having friends over for "Jam Sessions."

*Tabby and Brandon share the same birthday, two years apart: August 3, 1990 and August 3, 1992, respectively*

Koby is my 13 year old HERO! He was born with a rare blood disorder, and resulting kidney disease, and has been through more trials than most of us experience in a life time, yet holds his head up and has the sweetest disposition. He's my lil' drummer boy, who was gifted a 5 piece Ludwig drum set on his birthday 1/31/07, just after the transplant, and has been ROCKIN' from that moment, on.
My brother, Joel, donated his kidney to Koby just before Christmas of 2006. The best Christmas present in the world! Koby is doing remarkably well, since the transplant! :Happy_Dance: 

My step-daughter Allie is an adorable 8 year old, with the mentality of an 18 year old. She is simply too gorgeous for words! She also lives in Texas.

My twins, born 02-02-02:

Alexander Jacob is my Autistic GENIUS! He has the brightest blond hair and the most piercing blue eyes, and will capture your heart the instant he speaks. He is very "hands-on" and will most likely be an architect or engineer of some sort when he grows up. He creates the most elaborate structures with Legos, Knex, etc., and the most intriguing "Bionicles" characters out of these tiny little pieces, WITHOUT any directions. WOW! He amazes me every day!

Kaleb Joseph is my sweet lil' Papa Bear. He looks just like Eric and his Dad. He's quite the cuddle bug, and is smart as a whip! At 6 years old, he's already reading chapter books! He was diagnosed with Auditory Processing Disorder the same time Alex was diagnosed with Autism. Kaleb is very visual, due to the disorder, hence the marked reading proficiency. He's Mommy's lil' helper, and loves to help take care of the pups.

Sadie Layne is my precious Lil' female maltese. Fate brought us together, as she was born on the same day Eric died, one year later - March 6, 2008. I believe that this was God's way of saying that everything is alright. For every life that leaves, a new life is born.

Sadie is barely 3 months old, and has already mastered several tricks. She impresses me every day with her charm and intelligence.

Oliver Riley is our 8 week old Maltese, who we fell in love with the instant we saw him. He and Sadie came from the same breeder, who is an awesome breeder, and only release them to me because we're close and I grew up breeding and showing Golden Retrievers and Cocker Spaniels, so was comfortable with letting them go so early. We still socialize with their parents. 

Ollie"bear" is a little firecracker with a bouncy personality, yet is also my little cuddlekins. 

Oliver and Sadie get along wonderfully, and will cry for one another if they happen to wander into separate rooms in the house. They're "So Happy Together!"
(can you hear the song?) 

WHEW! I know . . . I know TMI! Sorry, but if you made it through this, then congratulations! I told ya I was an avid writer! Sucker! You fell for it, hook, line, and "stinker." :rofl: (just kidding . . . and I hope I'm not offending anyone with my personality.)  

Angela (who's taking cover, now)


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo is 4 yrs old & Hannah is 6.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

> Nissa Fiona will be one year old on July 1st! :wub2:[/B]


OMG I forgot my skinkids and my other furkids! I didn't know we were doing all of them too but here you are:

Furkids:
Ozzy, our westie is 5 yrs. old (our little sweet boy)
Webster, our cairn is 5 yrs. old (he's the decendent of Toto)
Nissa Fiona, will be 1 on July 1 (the heartbeat of our home)

Skinkids:
Stepson Joe is 30, married to Mandy
Stepson Bear is 27, married to Meisha
Stepdaughter Jessica is 25, married to Keith
Son Lyman is 21
Son Nathan is 18

I'm 50 (groan, still having a difficult time actually typing that number), husband Bill is 52 and we'll be married 3 years in August.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

furkids: 
Max, 1 year old black lab
Angelo, 5 months 2 weeks, maltese
Ellie, 5 months 3 weeks, maltese
We have a variety of about 30 chickens running around our yard, we don't eat them and they don't lay many eggs, they're my husbands pets, funny how I'm the one that feeds them though!! 
I'd say we're up to about 15 rabbits now. It all started last summer when my daughter wanted 2 bunnies, they ended up being male and female. They live outside and have free run of the place and they never leave the yard, but I can't have a garden or any flowers either because they eat them. 

skinkids:
Chris my oldest son is 15
Jesica my only girl is 10
Tony is 8
Nicolas is 2
The oldest child in our house is my husband, he's 36, and I am 33.


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Cute thread!

Snowball, maltese is 6
Charlie, maltese-poodle mix is 2
Suzy, black cat, male, neutered, declawed is 6

Skin kids
Angelina is 11 1/2 going on 20 :smpullhair: 
Annika is 9 and staying that age forever :innocent: 
husband Mike is going to be 38 in 2 weeks (and the bigget kid of all) :hysteric: 
and me 39 and holding! :eusa_hand: 

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Chloe (maltese) 3 in August
Chelsea (Cocker) 3 in October
Riley (maltese) approx. age 3-5 years (rescue)
Noelle (maltese) approx. age 6months (resuce)
Gus (cat) approx. age 13 years (rescue)
Molly (Blue Point Himmy) 9

Skinkids:
Joe 24
T.J. 21

Grand Skinkids:
Taylor just turned 5 June 6
Tristan not born yet due around the 18th of June


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kallie is 6 and Catcher is 4.


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Fur:

Max is 7mos.
Lilly is almost 16 weeks.

Skin:

Alexis Jordyn, daughter, is 7 (going of 30)
Allison Jade, daughter, is 5 
Zakary Daylon, son, will be 4 in August

Hubby (definately considered one of my kids) is 28
And I am 26 (will be 27 the day before my son's birthday!!)


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Well I guess since everyone else is doing it: I'm married to a great guy, I'm 52, and I have two step kids, and two step grand kids. 

Nikki is my only Malt furkid so far. Peaches was my beloved Bichon who passed 4 years ago at age 14. I'm a writer, hoping to publish my novels one of these days, and I love animals and Mediterranean cooking.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Ruby is 3 1/2
Olive is 2 1/2


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy is 5.5


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Ajax is 14 months old


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi there

My name is Sue. I am 38 and not married yet. My fluffs are my kids for the moment. 
Bentley is 2 years and has the sweetest little boy personality. He is a maltese without papers.

Brie is my little munckin. She is tiny and gorgeous with a sparkly personality. She is naughty though. She is a year old. I love both dearly.

They have inspired my little HotDog Bag business through their need to be with me all the time.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

i'm 7 months.
:heart: , 
uno


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

The hounds are

Bellona Bibi, we call her Bibi and Bacchus Boo, we call him Bacchus. 

They are brother and sister and about 2 1/2.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=589047
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How ironic that your grandparents have the same names as my furkids! lol

Apparently, I have named my dogs after your grandparents and Ross Gellar's 2 kids from the TV show Friends. :smrofl: Please keep in mind...that I did not intend to name by dogs after Ross's kids. I found out after the fact. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

CupCake is my only baby maltese. She is 8 months.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I have two babies...

Pebbles, my Maltese is 3 years old











And I just got a new 2 month old kitten, Maddie


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Okay be prepared..... Long List- view most on the Album below

Doggies:
Emma- Maltese ( 4 months old born feb 15 2008)FFC- FAVORITE FUR CHILD
Molly- TriColor Sheltie almost 3 years old ( wild farm dog blood- loves herding & playing with the mini's)
Katie- Sable/White Sheltie 10 years old ( the matriarch dog- quiet and well behaved)

Kitties:
"CC" ( ClawDebt CoalBear) dilute calico Persian age7 ( Rose Kennedy of cats- tiny ®al)
"NeowNeow" (DugLess Furbanks) white Persian age 5 ( son of CC)( snobby but very human friendly)
"FooFoo" (Humfurry Bogart) white Persian age 5 (son of CC)( born lizard hunter)

Miniature Horses:
Sunny ( Sundance) age 9 Pinto -white & sorrel 28 inch mini gelding ( comical guy who loves big Walmart balls)
Flash ( Tinsel Town Flashdance) age 2 Pinto- Black, Gray & white 30inch mini colt (winner of many AMHR show ribbons)

Horses:
Smokeybones age 16 Rocky Mountain Gaited Horse 14'3 HH gelding (awesome trail horse)
Cookie age 13 Tennessee Walking Horse Tobiano 50/50 Black & white Pinto 15'1 HH mare (beautiful Mare)
"Sweetie" aka Sweet Fortune Cookie born Oct 19 2007Tobiano 50/50 Black & white Pinto ( daughter of Cookie) pretty filly- looks alot like her Mom


The words written into our barn porch cement say it all , "Because he loves me"


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=589114
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG . . . that's right. I loved that show! If you want to give them a more historical significance, you could always say that you named them after the same people that my grandparents were named.

My grandmother was named after Emma Lazarus, author of "The New Colossus," which is the poem etched at the entrance of the Statue of Liberty. You know . . . "Give me your tired, your poor,
Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free . . ." My grandmother also grew up to be a published poet, so she definitely tried to live up to the name's legacy. 

My grandfather was named after "The Father of American Architecture," Benjamin Latrobe, who designed the U.S. Capitol, among with many others. My great-grandfather was his protégé, and so named his first-born son after his mentor.

Or, you could just say you named them Emma and Benjamin simply because they are adorable names and so fitting for your precious lil' furbabies.

:wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=589409
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How ironic that your grandparents have the same names as my furkids! lol

Apparently, I have named my dogs after your grandparents and Ross Gellar's 2 kids from the TV show Friends. :smrofl: Please keep in mind...that I did not intend to name by dogs after Ross's kids. I found out after the fact. :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


OMG . . . that's right. I loved that show! If you want to give them a more historical significance, you could always say that you named them after the same people that my grandparents were named.

My grandmother was named after Emma Lazarus, author of "The New Colossus," which is the poem etched at the entrance of the Statue of Liberty. You know . . . "Give me your tired, your poor,
Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free . . ." My grandmother also grew up to be a published poet, so she definitely tried to live up to the name's legacy. 

My grandfather was named after "The Father of American Architecture," Benjamin Latrobe, who designed the U.S. Capitol, among with many others. My great-grandfather was his protégé, and so named his first-born son after his mentor.

Or, you could just say you named them Emma and Benjamin simply because they are adorable names and so fitting for your precious lil' furbabies.

:wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Very interesting! I love hearing about the meanings behind a name. Ben and Emma feel even more honored now to have their names!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=589598
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG . . . that's right. I loved that show! If you want to give them a more historical significance, you could always say that you named them after the same people that my grandparents were named.

My grandmother was named after Emma Lazarus, author of "The New Colossus," which is the poem etched at the entrance of the Statue of Liberty. You know . . . "Give me your tired, your poor,
Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free . . ." My grandmother also grew up to be a published poet, so she definitely tried to live up to the name's legacy. 

My grandfather was named after "The Father of American Architecture," Benjamin Latrobe, who designed the U.S. Capitol, among with many others. My great-grandfather was his protégé, and so named his first-born son after his mentor.

Or, you could just say you named them Emma and Benjamin simply because they are adorable names and so fitting for your precious lil' furbabies.

:wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Very interesting! I love hearing about the meanings behind a name. Ben and Emma feel even more honored now to have their names!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Bonnie (Bonbon, Bonster, Bonkers) is 10.5 months - will be 1 year July 25. My baby Eloise will be
6-1/2 forever at the Bridge.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is a great thread. But kind of scary too. Reading the ages of all the furbutts makes me realize how quickly time flies by. I remember when so many got their furbutts and posted their baby pics and now their adults. Oh well, I'm still 29 and holding! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

We have 3 furbabies:

Lacie (my princess) is 3 1/2 and will be 4 at the end of October (Maltese)

Tilly (my twit) just turned 2 last week (Maltese)

Nellie (the sweetheart) will be 4 in August (Black Lab)

And Jerry, my wonderful (but sometimes annoying) hubby of more years than I care to mention (after all, I'm still 29). :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Toby is 5 1/2 and Rosie is 4 1/2 they are both maltese. My husband and I were never going to have dogs until me and my two kids met a family with a maltese in an airport. Well it was love at first sight!!! I immediately called my husband and told him we were going to get a dog! :smilie_daumenpos: It was the best decision we ever made!

My kids are Connor 12 1/2 and Tanner 11. They love hockey, soccer, lacrosse and boy scouts.

I've been married for 18 years.

Unfortunately I'm 41, shhhh don't tell anyone! :bysmilie: 
Robin


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Jun 11 2008, 01:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=589489


> I have two babies...
> 
> Pebbles, my Maltese is 3 years old
> 
> ...


I love Pebbles as a name for Malt!!! 

Your kitten is adorable!!!! :wub: :wub: I love cats! I lost my cat Muffin (RIP) suddenly in Novemer. She was 12 years old.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi! I am Marilyn and I live with Mrs. Peel, a charming grey pussycat who is 12 years old, and Steed, a genius Maltese who will be 3 on July 20th.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

furkids:
mass- 4.5 years.
mini -21 months.

biokids:
morgan-9 years.
ashton  -6 years.

oh and my husband is 27
and myself, i'm 29.....again.....


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Tucker (pride and joy) is my only furbaby...he is a little over 5 months. 

Daughter Kari...23
Daughter Ali....19
Step-Daughter Paige...14
Precious Granddaughter Brooklynn Ray...20 months

We have cattle & deer...not sure of the count.
We have (or rather my hubby has) chickens, roosters, pheasants, doves...oh, and a few turkeys!

I'm 45, hubby is 44, but I see no reason I had to say that outloud!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Mickey is 3 years old
Buster is 4 years old
Sweetpea is 5 years old
Rosie is 14 years old

Mickey, Sweetpea and Rosie are rescues


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Pacino (Maltese) just turned 3 on May 29th (Happy Birthday, Baby) have had him since he was a puppy.

Ralphie (Maltese) turned 7 on Feb. 5th he is my rescue. (Greatest thing I ever did was be adopted by him when he was 5!!)

My son is 25 and still recouping from a broken back (almost 3 years now!)
Hubby (the Love of my life) is 55 and I will be 53 this coming Saturday (the 14th)

Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

Well Belle is 1 yr and 11 months. She will be 2 next month!! :wub:


----------



## CountryGirl2 (Jun 23, 2008)

Martin the yellow fat cat is around 4 yrs old. Laci is 6.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

hi..i'm kaela :wub2: 

at my apt. at college : Biggles - 1 yr 1 month (maltese)
at my parents house: Prissie - 14 yrs (maltese)
Snuggles - 8 yrs (dachshund)
Sugar - 19 yrs (RIP 03/08) (dachshund)


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Bob and Marsha here.....

Jack is 12
Chase 3
Ozzy 2


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

T.dink is 3 she will be 4 in Feb. Skinkids are Mike 35, David 31 and Stephanie 27. I tell people that T. is my change of life baby (dog) shhh! don't like to use the D word. :innocent: She is my child the lite of my life. Jill


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Sweet Ollie will soon be 7 months (next week)

Miss Millie is 4-1/2 months old!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie will be four years old on July 20th.
Elway, Scottie, Grandpup is 14.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Shiva will be 3 in September and Stewie is 1.5 this week!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Kallie will be six in August (maltese rescue)
Brandy will be three in September(maltese rescue)
Toby will be three in October (Yorkshire terrier)

Skinkids: daughter(38), son(37), son(26)


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

I will admit to being over 65 but that's all!

My only 'child' Zoey will be 5 yrs old Sept 13.

(I also have 3 children, 6 3/4 grandchildren - due in Sept - and 4 g'grandsons)

Ann and Zoey


----------



## Dipsey (Jan 25, 2012)

We have 4 dogs total.
Abby who is 14 years old. She's a chow mix of some sorts from the Humane Society.
Buttons who is 13. She's a black lab also from the Humane Society.
Cody who is 11. She's a Border Collie/Shep mix.
and then we have our newest addition who is 4 months old. She's our little Maltese who came from a breeder near Columbia, MO.
As you can see their names are all in alphabetical order :blush:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Harry (kitty)- 12
Bitsy (malt)- 11
Emily and Sasha (malts)- 8
Amber (cocker)- 7.5
Rylee(malt) - 6
Time sure flies by,can't believe how old my fluffers are...


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Ben 5 months


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I know that the thread is old, but hey, my malts grew too, so here is the update as per today.

Snowy - 7 years old. He is gonna turn 8 years in 31 March 2012. He is so much fun in his antics :wub2:

Crystal - 5 years old. She is as sweet as ever :wub:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I have Rustee he is 4 and Paislee is just over a year


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

Daisy is 6 1/2 months. She's away for several weeks at the trainer and I miss her so much!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy turned 9 this past Dec. 2nd. (2011)


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurel 2 January 31

Violet. 2 February 3

Hardy. 1 January 13


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

My fur kids are: 
Cozette (maltese) - 1-1/2 years
Pippa (maltese)- 7 months
Tiffany (maltese- really hubby's dog) 14-1/2 years old
Spike (pomeranian) 4 years old
Buffy (pom) at the Bridge at age 10 last year.
Dolly (maltese) at the Bridge at 7 from pancreatitis two years ago.
Cindy (collie-shepherd mix) at the Bridge at 14. 

I also have a cat, Hershey, 2, a rescue-- part Siamese. The most loving cat who has ever owned me. At the rescue they called him Romeo 

Horses- Adrianna- Arabian 14 (?)
I had a Tennessee walker and now ride a quarter horse.

Skin kids: Shelly 27, single, just bought a new home the end of last year
Adam 30- single and looking 
David 32- married to his lovely wife Denae. Just bought a house last April, no kids yet. 

Hubby and I have been married 38 years. Amazing, since we are both holding at 39 LOL. Hubby is semi-retired (teaches Physiology at the local college three partial days a week)

Me- My first day of retirement was TODAY! Yeah me! Started out as a nurse and worked NICU, high-risk antenatal, and Labor and Delivery, then for an OB/Gyn, retired; got bored, unretired, decided to do a paralegal program, and went to work for a medical malpractice defense firm. Very excited to be retired again!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL, this thread does need some updating! It's 4 years old :HistericalSmiley:

So now:

Archie is 8
Abbey is 7
Ava is 3
Tink is.....around 7 - 9 (puppy mill)

My daughter Carissa is 34 (at least for a few months more)

I am 58 
and Stan is....84 (he's too old for me!!! :w00t:...but that's another story...:blink:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow this is an old thread. 

Lilly is 2 years old
Daisy is 4 months old

I have three very independent daughters, 25, 28 and 29.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Dusty just turned 5 this month.
Jasper will be 2 in March.
Reesey Cat will be 3 in April.
Robbie (skin) is 15.
Jimmy (skin) is 12.
Carl (husband) is 53.
I am 42.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Bella is 3.5yrs old
Enzo is 5 months 
Kane (Olde English Bulldog Mix) is 10 yrs old

No skin kids, yet
Ray (the Bf) is 35 
I'm 25


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

socalyte said:


> Me- My first day of retirement was TODAY! Yeah me! Started out as a nurse and worked NICU, high-risk antenatal, and Labor and Delivery, then for an OB/Gyn, retired; got bored, unretired, decided to do a paralegal program, and went to work for a medical malpractice defense firm. Very excited to be retired again!


YAY for retirement! I thought I wanted to be a NICU nurse when I was younger but quickly realized it was not the field for me, I commend you for the work you did for those little ones.


----------

